# Alto Comp Help



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi I recently picked up a pair of adult Alto Comps. I am not sure which type specifically but I'm really curious to know because I plan to breed them. The male is ~4"-4.5" and the female is ~3". The lady that traded the fish in, had them with a bunch of mbuna so she has never seen them breed. I couldn't pass up the opportunity to purchase the pair for a such great deal. They are in my 75 gal malawi tank now but will be alone in their own 30 gal long once it's finished cycling. Also I'm curious about the age. I figure they both have a little more growing to do, so maybe 3-4 years old???

If anyone can ID them for that would be much appreciated!

The first is the pair together and the last 3 are pics of the female, unfortunately the male is great at hiding so I haven't gotten a good pic of him yet.









The male is much darker than the female and doesn't have the same brighter orange/brown on his pectoral fins


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

The male is finally settling into the tank and starting to feel more comfortable out in the open. Here are a few pics I snapped this morning.

Any ID help would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

My guess is Chaitika Orange Fin 

Congrats!

Russ


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

They seem dark for Chaitika. A lighter (sand is best) substrate should really make their colors pop.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Floridagirl said:


> They seem dark for Chaitika. A lighter (sand is best) substrate should really make their colors pop.


You'll give me "Orange Fin Comp?" Right?  :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my Chaitika orange fin comps for comparison:

Yours are darker than mine but I still think they are Chaitika.

F1 Juvie









F0 Adults


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Razzo said:


> Floridagirl said:
> 
> 
> > They seem dark for Chaitika. A lighter (sand is best) substrate should really make their colors pop.
> ...


YEP!


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys, that's exactly what I was thinking too! I found a nice 3" male Calvus today. The pet shop was practically giving him away for $20. She said it was a white calvus but he seems pretty dark. Although it could be that he was in a tank with all black gravel too, not sure though. I'll get some photos post soon!


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's a video of them in their new tank now! She loves that shell that's front and center. They always display at me when I approach the tank which is always great. I only have one zebra danio in there now that my male shredded the other one. Have any recommendations for a good dither or tankmate?


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Bought this little one for my shellies tank a few days ago. They said it was a sunset comp. Not sure if that's right but I really like it. 
Approx 1.5" Let me know if you have any ID ideas! Thanks


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Tanganyikan dithers are difficult for tanks less than 48" long. But, you should be able to fit another species, Like Shellies or Julies in that tank.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

She's got a tube down.

I suggest you change the orientation of that shell to something similar to what I have pictured below. Also, the flow in front of that shell seems extreme for altolamps.

Hope this helps...


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

So I changed the orientation of the shell and within a few days I have babies swimming about the tank. However they are not sticking near the shell. They are spread all about the tank, have any ideas why they would leave the shell or is this common?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ldregz said:


> So I changed the orientation of the shell and within a few days I have babies swimming about the tank. However they are not sticking near the shell. They are spread all about the tank, have any ideas why they would leave the shell or is this common?


Yes, that is to be expected. When I first notice them swimming at the mouth of the shell, I remove them to a fry tank. It doesn't take long for them to move about and get eaten.

BTW: You must have already had eggs in there before changing the orientation of the shell.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I never noticed the babies near the shell though. I had been checking their shell multiple times each day with no luck....then all of a sudden they are every. They must have left the shell immediately because I had no chance to remove the shell.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys I have a few other Calvus I am trying to identify!









This one is about 3" inches and I was told it's a male white Calvus. It's pretty dark but it might be because of the black sand too









This one is about 2.5" and I was told Congo Calvus









Here is the two side by side

I'm looking to confirm the gender and identity, thanks!


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

The 3inch calvus looks to be either a Zambian or Congo black calvus and the 2.5inch calvus looks more like a white calvus IMO.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ldregz said:


> I never noticed the babies near the shell though. I had been checking their shell multiple times each day with no luck....then all of a sudden they are every. They must have left the shell immediately because I had no chance to remove the shell.


They are quick to leave the shell! :wink:


----------

